# Lake Victoria



## gunk (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm just curious as to why Lake Victorian cichlids aren't very prominent in the trade. I know they're going extinct at an alarming rate and I think it'd be great if aquarists could do a part in preserving them.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

There aren't any commercial exporters located on Lake Victoria.

Many people don't want to buy (three?) plain looking females in order to get one fired up male.

The fish in Lake Victoria hasn't been written about so there are few books that mention many specific species. People like to know what it is they are buying and the uncertainty turns some folks off.

For whatever reason, many people have the impression that all vics are extremely aggressive (not true.)

Kevin


----------



## MC1979 (Jun 12, 2003)

gunk said:


> I'm just curious as to why Lake Victorian cichlids aren't very prominent in the trade. I know they're going extinct at an alarming rate and I think it'd be great if aquarists could do a part in preserving them.


Many of the species are on the IUCN Red List, Responsible conservationists - including fishkeepers, would rather see them survive in the wild then in their fishtanks. These fish are having a hard enough time surviving in the wild, without having private collectors or businesses taking more of them from the wild.

I think we as hobbyists share our knowledge and the species currently in the hobby. If you find an avid Vic keeper, chances are they know someone else who keeps them. Communicate with them and you will probably find more species are available then you think.

Victorian cichlids are definitely some of the most beautiful species on the planet.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/esp/


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a problem is information. On some forums there is incorrect or unclear info on the keeping of Victorian species. One of the ongoing debates seems to be what tank mates to have with Vics, or if any at all. I see a lot of posts saying that you can't mix Vics, ever. A lot of people that would give these fish a try see this, and think they can only house one species per tank, and not everyone has this kind of tank space.

I think another factor is hearing how aggressive they are. Not all are overly aggressive, in my opinion, and can be mixed with other species outside of Vics. In my tanks, I see a lot of chasing, but not much fighting.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

And not to mention civil wars around the lake.


----------



## medinabob (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello All, I'm very new to Vics, been keeping Malawi Peacocks for about 3 yrs. now. I put some Pundamilia Nyererei "Ruti" ( 1male-4 females) in with a dozen Albino Ngara "Flametails" in a 75 gallon. The have been together several months...lots of chasing by the male Nyererei but no damage to the peacocks so far. Am I just lucky or should I seperate?? I have a 75 with Acei that has room. Thanks, medinabob :?


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

they would probbly be better off with the Acei. If it is working for you though, then it is up to you.


----------

